# Prodigy 2 or Prodigy 3, Which one?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have the 3. No complaints. Like the dial so you can instantly increase the braking power. I don't know what differences exist between the two.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Per etrailer:



> the P3 now has the upgraded axis accelerometer like the P2. The Tekonsha P-3 Trailer Brake Controller # 90195, will work with both electric over hydraulic brakes on the trailer as well as electric brakes. It has a toggle switch that allows the user to switch between the two systems. I have included a link to the installation details for the P3 below.
> 
> The P2, # 90885, will also work with both electric brakes and electric over hydraulic brake systems but it does not have a toggle switch. It is more of an entry level brake controller; easy to use, easy to mount, and it works well. That is probably why it is one of our most popular and highest rated brake controllers. I have also included a link to the installation details for the P2 below.


Differences and Similarities Between the Tekonsha Prodigy P2 and the P-3 Brake Controllers | etrailer.com

They also have a handy dandy little comparison chart: Compare Tekonsha Voyager vs Tekonsha Prodigy | etrailer.com ETA: guess these are not both Prodigy in this particular chart ... but does have some useful information & if you scroll to the bottom does have some questions/answers re: P3 vs. P2.

I have the P2 in my 3/4 ton GMC hauling a 2H BP slant load Trails West Trailer. It came with the truck & works just fine. Don't know that I would upgrade if I needed a new controller; I'd have to really look into the differences.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Get the P3. It will be, quite literally, the last brake controller you will ever buy – not only will you be amazed how well it works, but it's covered by a lifetime warranty as well. 

I've towed electric braked trailers tens of thousands of miles and it is hands-down the absolute best brake controller I have ever owned. I will admit to unfortunately needing the warranty once as well (an apparent fluke as they are known as being very reliable) and it was literally an over the counter swap at my local RV dealer. 

You'll be happy.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have the P3. I can't compare it to any others, since this is the first trailer and brake controller I've towed, but I found it to be super easy to install, set up, and use. I've been very pleased with the performance, and my friend even commented on how smoothly my trailer brakes compared to hers.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

A disturbing number of people end up purchasing timer-based controllers instead of inertia-based controllers, simply because they don't understand the difference between them, or don't know better. In my opinion timer based controllers should be outlawed as they are not only very rough compared to a proper inertia controller, however in almost any emergency scenarios can be downright dangerous.


----------



## Firefightermike (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks all, going with the P3, with the free shipping over $150.00 it would only be $15 more than the P2 at etailer.com. That's including the plug and play harness for my Ram 2500.


----------

